# PRS Standard 24 7-string pictures



## Niilz (Feb 10, 2008)

Jepp! It is a one-of-a-kind cutom built for me! hihi!!! ...check out MySpace.com - Nils Finkeisen - Hamburg, DE - Black Metal / Visual / Screamo - www.myspace.com/nilsfinkeisen for more pictures of this guitar and some more PRS sevenstrings!!!






MySpace.com - Nils Finkeisen - Hamburg, DE - Black Metal / Visual / Screamo - www.myspace.com/nilsfinkeisen


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice. Is the neck still a baseball bat?


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 10, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Nice. Is the neck still a baseball bat?





Nice axe man


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>



I'm pretty sure PRS are the biggest contributor to deforestation on earth.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 10, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm pretty sure PRS are the biggest contributor to deforestation on earth.



That's why we preffer Ibanez.

Greenpeace are our friends


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 10, 2008)

skinhead said:


> That's why we preffer Ibanez.
> 
> Greenpeace are our friends



Hell yeah!


----------



## budda (Feb 10, 2008)

i want your guitar


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 10, 2008)

wow.............a pic with no specs. that thing could be made out of plywood for all we know, lol. 


i would assume to say that its a mahogany bodied maple topped mofo


----------



## soldierkahn (Feb 10, 2008)

must be nice bein rich tooo


----------



## daybean (Feb 11, 2008)

that guitar with active pups put in it and a floyed rose tremolo would be a killer and a second to Ibanez.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 11, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Greenpeace are our friends


The hell they are
 

Old guitarist had a nice prs (that he had me put emgs in  not sure why),
and it played great


----------



## Apophis (Feb 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice guitar, if it's a standard then it should be a 1-piece Mahog body, glued-in mahog neck and a rosewood board, with HFS/Vintage pups, and a satin charcoal finish, mine was anyway and i'm pretty sure all modern standards are those specs.



daybean said:


> that guitar with active pups put in it and a floyed rose tremolo would be a killer and a second to Ibanez.



 Active pups!? a floyd!? in a PRS!? don't even think about it...and this would destroy an Ibanez in build quality, playability/feel, reliability, looks and tone IMO...might wanna think about having the Ibanez as a second to the PRS


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ibanez and PRS both fall into the same category of cheapassness, they don't use ebony fretboards because their machines will crack them.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2008)

I couldn't care less about a PRS. 

Playing them is like trying to steer continental drift...


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 11, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> Ibanez and PRS both fall into the same category of cheapassness, they don't use ebony fretboards because their machines will crack them.



meh, think i'd take Braz or indian rosewood on a PRS over ebony anyday, ebony just wouldn't look right and they have the tone spot on with the rosewood and pickup config...I wouldn't call it cheapass, if PRS wanted to put ebony boards on their guitars they would buy the machines in an instant..."cheapass" + "PRS" are two words that don't go together, you just need to look at the guitars (quality of quilt/flame, inlays, woods, carve etc.) to see that.


----------



## Drew (Feb 11, 2008)

I detect a PRS fanboi.  

What're the specs on that thing? Does it still have the PRS 25" scale, or do they make their sevens with someting a little more B-appropriate?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2008)

This thread is full of ridiculous newbie gibberish. PRS play and sound fantastic, and don't resemble 'baseball bats' at all. Seriously do you guys have the slightest clue of what you're talking about? You ARE aware that PRS come in several neck profiles right? You can get a slim fast neck or you can get a chunky neck.

To compare PRS to Ibanez is just idiotic. A PRS with ebony would be sweet, but everything else on a PRS is high quality, unlike Ibanez which even on their higher end models are often full of cheap components and woods. You can get a really nice PRS for the price of a Universe, so the prices aren't that outrageous either.

Think McFly, think! 

Neg rep away, but it's the truth. No other way to address such absurd and uninformed statements. I used to say a lot of the same things about PRS before people here set me straight and I went out and actually played more of them.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is full of ridiculous newbie gibberish. PRS play and sound fantastic, and don't resemble 'baseball bats' at all. Seriously do you guys have the slightest clue of what you're talking about? You ARE aware that PRS come in several neck profiles right? You can get a slim fast neck or you can get a chunky neck.
> 
> To compare PRS to Ibanez is just idiotic. A PRS with ebony would be sweet, but eveyrthing else on a PRS is high quality, unlike Ibanez which even on their higher end models are often full of cheap components and woods. You can get a really nice PRS for the price of a Universe, so the prices aren't that outrageous either.
> 
> Think McFly, think!



Hmmm... Every time I play a PRS the neck seems vast. I've also checked their website and the only guitar I could find with a wide-thin neck was the 'Spitz' guy's one. Albeit that was a while ago.

I never said PRS's didn't sound great. I adore the roar that you can get from a PRS's pickups. I think they're called Dragons or something. If the neck was thinner and the heel wasn't so diabolical and it came in a 7 then I'd be all over a PRS. Well, maybe an SE.  They were one of the first guitars I ever wanted but they played like crap imo.

Hey, even if it had a huge heel I could just send it to Ed Roman to have his Heel From Hell removal mod!


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I've also checked their website and the only guitar I could find with a wide-thin neck was the 'Spitz' guy's one. Albeit that was a while ago.



Wide-fat and Wide-thin both are options on Custom 22's and 24's, whereas most of the time if you go pick up a stop-tail 22, it's gonna have a wide-fat, and a 24 trem will have a wide-thin.



ZeroSignal said:


> I never said PRS's didn't sound great. I adore the roar that you can get from a PRS's pickups.



The original Dragons sounded the best. The Santana's aren't bad, either.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Wide-fat and Wide-thin both are options on Custom 22's and 24's, whereas most of the time if you go pick up a stop-tail 22, it's gonna have a wide-fat, and a 24 trem will have a wide-thin.
> 
> 
> 
> The original Dragons sounded the best. The Santana's aren't bad, either.



I'll have to investigate my local guitar establishment...

Damn straight. Santana's smooth smooth tone...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal: post just confirms everything I said man. You obviously aren't very familiar with the PRS line, which is fine, but adamantly making such blanket statements is not such a great idea I'd think. Most of their models come in each neck profile, and the Dragon II pickups are only one of several pickup sets that come stock on their guitars. The pickups more metal players embrace are the HFS/Bass combination.

If the ones you've experienced 'played like crap', they likely just needed a setup or they didn't have the neck-profile you prefer. I personally have encountered tons of them that delivered outrageously good tone and playability. The heel only _looks _like it would be a problem, I never noticed it while playing, forgot it was even there.

It's just like Gibsons, they come in several neck profiles, one can feel like a 'baseball bat', while others are pretty slim and shred with ultimate ease. I personally would love to own a PRS, such as this one. Used of course


----------



## Diggers (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol at PRS' feeling cheap...

Whoever said the necks were like baseball bats has obviously never played one, that, or they have ridiculously small hands.

It seems those who bash certain manufacturers have never even experienced that companies products. Before buying my Custom 24 i tired over 30 different PRS, each one perfectly and flawlessly constructed. Even if you don't like the way a PRS plays, looks or feels, to deny the workmanship and label it 'cheap' is ill informed, and in general, wrong.

If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Your post just confirms everything I said man. You obviously aren't very familiar with the PRS line, which is fine, but adamantly making such blanket statements is not such a great idea I'd think. Most of their models come in each neck profile, and the Dragon II pickups are only one of several pickup sets that come stock on their guitars. The pickups more metal players embrace are the HFS/Bass combination.
> 
> If the ones you've experienced 'played like crap', they likely just needed a setup or they didn't have the neck-profile you prefer. I personally have encountered tons of them that delivered outrageously good tone and playability. The heel only _looks _like it would be a problem, I never noticed it while playing, forgot it was even there.
> 
> It's just like Gibsons, they come in several neck profiles, one can feel like a 'baseball bat', while others are pretty slim and shred with ultimate ease.



Ok 1st off, I don't look at a guitar and say it plays like crap. I played PRS's and I thought the heel was too big to be comfortable for me. It irritated me. Maybe not you but it did me.

I was saying I liked the Dragon II's. I wasn't saying that ALL PRS's came with Dragon II's. I knew that the guitar that I played had pickups called "Dragon" something.

I wasn't making blanket statements about anything except for the neck dimensions on commonly available models as I can only give an educated guess on the previous guitars I've played. Obviously know your stuff a lot more than I but I can still make an educated guess.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, a wide-fat neck will feel considerably thicker than an Ibanez wizard, but I actually prefer slightly thicker necks, so this is why I really like them.

And the Dragon II's suck. the Dragon I's were awesome, I wish they still made them.

I believe theTremonti bridge is their highest output pickup, though, and I believe it's modeled after a Dragon I.


----------



## budda (Feb 11, 2008)

if you cant handle a wide-fat neck, you're just not manly enough 

im all about chunky necks if the curve is right. my LP studio is the perfect example of this - feels fine and speedy to me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> Yes, a wide-fat neck will feel considerably thicker than an Ibanez wizard, but I actually prefer slightly thicker necks, so this is why I really like them.
> 
> And the Dragon II's suck. the Dragon I's were awesome, I wish they still made them.
> 
> I believe theTremonti bridge is their highest output pickup, though, and I believe it's modeled after a Dragon I.



You see I much prefer the Ibanez Wizard7/Ultra7 neck profiles to any other. I get slightly frustrated with thick necks. Except for the Epiphone Les Paul Classic 7's which was surprisingly comfortable. 

Maybe I played a Dragon I.  I have no idea.

I still have to play a Tremonti. I hear the necks are really nice on that.



budda said:


> if you cant handle a wide-fat neck, you're just not manly enough
> 
> im all about chunky necks if the curve is right. my LP studio is the perfect example of this - feels fine and speedy to me.



Them's fightin words! 

I guess it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## Diggers (Feb 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I guess it's just a matter of preference.



 

My Custom 24 has a Wide-Thin carve and HFS bridge humbucker, both suited my playing well, the pickup suits any style of music though, massively versatile.

The PRS is really one of the only 6's i have that i can play comfortable now, having massive hands i find my 7's easier to play in general, yet the PRS is always a pleasure.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2008)

Diggers said:


> My Custom 24 has a Wide-Thin carve and HFS bridge humbucker, both suited my playing well, the pickup suits any style of music though, massively versatile.
> 
> The PRS is really one of the only 6's i have that i can play comfortable now, having massive hands i find my 7's easier to play in general, yet the PRS is always a pleasure.



I have small hands and I'm right at home with PRS necks as well.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, my appologies to the original poster.

Here someone posts a picture of a very rare guitar for our pleasure and it immediately turns into a debate about PRS's being good/bad.

Congradulations, nice find!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 11, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Wow, my appologies to the original poster.
> 
> Here someone posts a picture of a very rare guitar for our pleasure and it immediately turns into a debate about PRS's being good/bad.
> 
> Congradulations, nice find!



Well it appears he isn't contributing much to the thread. 

It is, however, a nice _custom made_ guitar that he owns.


----------



## kristallin (Feb 11, 2008)

Having only played SE's and not particularly liking the neck profile, how do their neck profiles compare to the PRS Customs? *

* I know, you can't really compare entry-level (for that company anyway) to custom, but I'm thinking a lot of the specs may be comparable, at least on paper.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a sweet guitar man, fair play! 

As far as PRS go, I've played quite a few, and they are very good guitars indeed. They've been very consistant as well. I'm sure if they came out with a 7 string, it would be very popular indeed.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 11, 2008)

PRS guitars are awesome guitars. I played them for about 8 years exclusively. I don't even think I touched another guitar.

My guitar teacher got one back in '91 or so, and ever since then, I was hooked. I even got the pleasure of seeing a PRS Dragon I.


----------



## Niilz (Feb 11, 2008)

...well guys, I'm here! This discussion is sooo funny to read 


Ok - some facts:
It is a one piece mahagony body w/ mahagony neck and Rosewood Fretboard.
The neck profile is a custom "wide thin" - anyone ever played a PRS Paul Allander Signature SE or a MusicMan Petrucci 7-string? ...this is similar - a thin "c"-profile.
The Pickups are Custom Shop Seymour Duncans (It says SH1/HFS as well as SH1/Vintage Bass on the stickers).
This Instrument is a so called "GEN-Standard 24", that means it is a one-of-a-kind, built in the PRS Private Stock for an endorsee.

Wes Borland, Chris Webb, Clint Lowery and Mark Tremonti have similar GEN-7strings - for studio use for example...

...hmmm what do you think? Ibanez? hihi!

THIS BABY SOUNDS WAY BETTER THAN MY MUSICMAN JP7 !!! (...and the MM JP7 is one of the best 7strings in regular production i.m.o. - and yes I know how Ibanez sound and how "great" EMGs  are.)


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Great find, Im quite envious, and most desperate to try any PRS 7 string.


----------



## Niilz (Feb 11, 2008)

Bah! You don't have to be envious! Just stay open minded towards other guitar brands than Ibanez, Shecter etc. There are so many really great 7strings out there which are not built by those "mainstream"-companies...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 11, 2008)

Niilz said:


> Bah! You don't have to be envious! Just stay open minded towards other guitar brands than Ibanez, Shecter etc. There are so many really great 7strings out there which are not built by those "mainstream"-companies...



Well, honestly man, I don't think people are choosing Ibanez and Schecter because they think they're better than PRS, I think price would be an extremely big factor. I mean, how much does a PRS 7 string cost? I think I remember seeing one go on ebay for $10,000 or something crazy like that.

By comparison, I got an Ibanez Universe for about $800.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the above post pretty much somes it up. I do not choose Ibanez because I think its the finest built out there. I simply cannot afford 10k on one Private Stock Guitar is pretty much the difference.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 11, 2008)

Niilz said:


>



could've done without this pic... honestly, just about about everything on your myspace is about a billion times better than anything that guy has ever done. 

is this prs the guitar you used for the weitere skizzen track? if not.. post some tracks, i'd love to hear that thing.


----------



## Niilz (Feb 11, 2008)

I couldn't afford to spent 10K$ on a single guitar either...
Hey, I'm not a VIP or multimillionaire - just a musician who had the chance to gain a custom-built guitar. I worked hard for this deal - it took me 3 years of consequent selfmarketing etc. and I work hard to earn my livin' !!!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats man, it's awesome. Looking forward to some more pics


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 11, 2008)

Niilz said:


> I couldn't afford to spent 10K$ on a single guitar either...
> Hey, I'm not a VIP or multimillionaire - just a musician who had the chance to gain a custom-built guitar. I worked hard for this deal - it took me 3 years of consequent selfmarketing etc. and I work hard to earn my livin' !!!



most of us arent endorsed either 
but seriously, thats a nice guitar. id love a prs 7. The old Handbuilt PRS guitars were something else, thats for sure


----------



## skinhead (Feb 11, 2008)

What the hell. I see that a lot of people likes PRS, but no one has one. Why you can spent tons of dollars in expensive rigs and you cannot get a PRS?

Zimbloth, I see you like them. So, why don't you buy one instead of buying 2 rico jr per year?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 11, 2008)

Niils, just saying that a PRS 7 string would be out of the grasp of about 99.8% of the people on here.


----------



## Naren (Feb 11, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Wow, my appologies to the original poster.
> 
> Here someone posts a picture of a very rare guitar for our pleasure and it immediately turns into a debate about PRS's being good/bad.
> 
> Congradulations, nice find!



Same here. Apologies.

PRS' are definitely not cheap (in any way). I'm not a fan (because I think they're ridiculously expensive), but they do play very well, feel pretty nice, and sound excellent.

While not my personal taste, a great guitar.  I listened to the music on your myspace. Some pretty cool riffs on some those tracks and some pretty awesome shredding, sweeps and all.


----------



## daybean (Feb 12, 2008)

Active pups!? a floyd!? in a PRS!? don't even think about it...and this would destroy an Ibanez in build quality, playability/feel, reliability, looks and tone IMO...might wanna think about having the Ibanez as a second to the PRS 

wow, this guy is really  i give my opinion and this  jumps all over it, so a double   to you.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

daybean said:


> Active pups!? a floyd!? in a PRS!? don't even think about it...and this would destroy an Ibanez in build quality, playability/feel, reliability, looks and tone IMO...might wanna think about having the Ibanez as a second to the PRS
> 
> wow, this guy is really  i give my opinion and this  jumps all over it, so a double   to you.



yeah, well said 
you clearly havent played an old prs. theres a reason they can get away with charging 10k plus starting for a custom. i dont agree with it, but its not like this is a company that routinely disappoints with quality. 

Dude, if i could get a prs with the quality of the older ones (havent played any of the top of the line new ones), which im sure your custom does, id be all over that shit. A good prs is a fucking beast. Id love to get on that thing some day and check it out


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Zimbloth, I see you like them. So, why don't you buy one instead of buying 2 rico jr per year?



Because if I can get handmade custom guitars for less than the price of a PRS, I'd rather do that, and have it be a 7-string. PRS are among my favorite production model guitars. I've come very close to picking one up, but I have to keep telling myself they're 6'ers and cost too much.

If money was no object I'd probably own more PRS than any other brand (in terms of 6'ers). I love the way they feel, look, and sound (awesome pickups).



ibznorange said:


> yeah, well said
> you clearly havent played an old prs. theres a reason they can get away with charging 10k plus starting for a custom. i dont agree with it, but its not like this is a company that routinely disappoints with quality.
> 
> Dude, if i could get a prs with the quality of the older ones (havent played any of the top of the line new ones), which im sure your custom does, id be all over that shit. A good prs is a fucking beast. Id love to get on that thing some day and check it out



I know the older ones are more widely revered because of their heels and pickups, but the new ones are right up there with it. In fact, a lot of people believe the new heel improves tone. I forget their reasonining but they made a good case for it. Either way, old... new... PRS kick ass. Just cost too much for me.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

nick. were agreeing on stuff
whats going on?

MY WHOLE FUCKING WORLD IS FALLING DOWN AROUND ME!!!
anic:

[edit] I was merely talking quality on the old prs thing. i just havent played a new prs, and ive heard story of quality slowly filtering downwards. Really wouldnt know about the new ones pups [/edit]
if money were no issue, id probably spend about a week defying them, in moral opposition, then sell out and own a bunch of custom prs 
if the new ones are nice as the old ones like you say, then they fucking rock


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> nick. were agreeing on stuff
> whats going on?
> 
> MY WHOLE FUCKING WORLD IS FALLING DOWN AROUND ME!!!
> ...



Yeah their new ones are still awesome. They have a new model out called the SC245. It's a singlecut model with a short scale. Man it sounds amazing. I prefer the 25" scale but it's a great guitar nonetheless. 

I really want a Standard 24 in the Platinum Metallic finish.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I really want a Standard 24 in the Platinum Sex finish.



That shit is hot.

Yeah, ill have to check em out at some point. i've just played a few of the "budget line" ones, whatever theyre called. Good guitars, but not enough for the new price. 
This guy we used to be in a band with, got his about 16 or so years ago now in egypt, and youd swear to god carvin triple stepped it, the grain in that flame is SOO deep, in this like uber strong esp trans blue finish. Black hardware? its gorgeous. and played like a fucking dream. Absurdly low action, but no buzz, with thick strings, and it resonated like the action was way higher than it was. 
The neck was a good clip thicker than an ibby, but still absurdly comfortable, the carve was awesome. 

That guitar was the first time i installed EMG's


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> That shit is hot.
> 
> Yeah, ill have to check em out at some point. i've just played a few of the "budget line" ones, whatever theyre called. Good guitars, but not enough for the new price.
> This guy we used to be in a band with, got his about 16 or so years ago now in egypt, and youd swear to god carvin triple stepped it, the grain in that flame is SOO deep, in this like uber strong esp trans blue finish. Black hardware? its gorgeous. and played like a fucking dream. Absurdly low action, but no buzz, with thick strings, and it resonated like the action was way higher than it was.
> ...



Yeah the quality of the maple tops are inconsistent. Some are meh, some are beautiful. But all of them are built great and sound terrific. Never install EMGs in a PRS, that's just wrong. You want as much as that glorious natural PRS tone to come through as possible, also PRS own brand of pickups sound killer.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the quality of the maple tops are inconsistent. Some are meh, some are beautiful. But all of them are built great and sound terrific. Never install EMGs in a PRS, that's just wrong. You want as much as that glorious natural PRS tone to come through as possible, also PRS own brand of pickups sound killer.



Yeah at that point i was still violently opposed to EMG's (yes, even the 60 ), and didnt understand why hed want to upgrade (downgrade at that point) anyways, as they sounded fucking amazing. He was trying to get a more metal sound out of his fender 
dude could fucking SHRED though. hot damn

and man, that blue. 
theres a blue EC1000 at the shop here thats way more vibrant than the other blue ones ive seen, and it was like that. its just like OH HAI GUIZE BL000

it was amazing


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2008)

I dig that blue EC1000, its just those silly flag inlays and the cheesy fake abalone stuff that does it in for me. Less is more with LPs.


----------



## daybean (Feb 12, 2008)

ya, apologies from me too, its a great looking guitar and im sure it sound great, i guess i let my own personal taste get in the way of admiring such a great guitar, i have always wanted one of these and i am jelouse. REALLY SORRY FOR THE RUDENESS AND ONESIDENESS.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I dig that blue EC1000, its just those silly flag inlays and the cheesy fake abalone stuff that does it in for me. Less is more with LPs.




id own one already if it werent for that. i can handle the flags, or the abalone, but not the abalone and abalone flags all together. i still ALMOST get one though often. ive come pretty damn close a few times now.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> id own one already if it werent for that. i can handle the flags, or the abalone, but not the abalone and abalone flags all together. i still ALMOST get one though often. ive come pretty damn close a few times now.



If you want a really badass ESP guitar, go check out this deal. I owned one of these, I'd put it up there with almost anything I've ever owned. Seriously. This is a closeout price. Buy it before I do.

PS: Sorry to keep getting off-topic, your Standard 24 7-string rules, post more pics though


----------



## Niilz (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey - you know what? I really like how honest you all are! Great forum w/ great members!!! I'll submit some more pics during the next few days.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2008)

Niilz said:


> Hey - you know what? I really like how honest you all are! Great forum w/ great members!!! I'll submit some more pics during the next few days.



Awesome


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

Niilz said:


> Hey - you know what? I really like how honest you all are! Great forum w/ great members!!! I'll submit some more pics during the next few days.



Schwing


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 12, 2008)

Niilz said:


> Hey - you know what? I really like how honest you all are! Great forum w/ great members!!! I'll submit some more pics during the next few days.



Yummers.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 12, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Because if I can get handmade custom guitars for less than the price of a PRS, I'd rather do that, and have it be a 7-string. PRS are among my favorite production model guitars. I've come very close to picking one up, but I have to keep telling myself they're 6'ers and cost too much.
> 
> If money was no object I'd probably own more PRS than any other brand (in terms of 6'ers). I love the way they feel, look, and sound (awesome pickups).



I'm with you.

I played only 2 PRS, standard models. And they are great.

The neck profile is very nice, is not too big, the pickups are very good, and the tuners work very good also.

The only thing I'd change to it, is the pickup selector. Is a shit to change positions when your hands are wet.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 12, 2008)

skinhead said:


> The only thing I'd change to it, is the pickup selector. Is a shit to change positions when your hands are wet.



Right, 'cause it's damn hot in Argentina, right?


----------



## sakeido (Feb 12, 2008)

Sweet guitar... I played a PRS Swamp Ash Special the other day and my god that thing slayed. The natural vintage finish was unbelievable and it had a better strat sound than the American Deluxe Strat right next to it. I want a PRS, certainly, but can't afford to spend that much on an instrument I won't play as my main axe.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 12, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Right, 'cause it's damn hot in Argentina, right?



Yeah, and the girls turns me on


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice PRS 7.


----------



## Niilz (Mar 14, 2008)

...more pics commin' soon ;-)


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 14, 2008)

Awesome dude


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 16, 2008)

That is totally sweet!! Congrats man. I would pick a PRS 7 over alot of production 7s. I just need the cash!! I have played many production PRS 6s and they were all great!!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 25, 2008)

guitar looks fucking amazing, the only thing i think looks strange at all are the tuning pegs, i'd go with a sperzel or something that didnt stand up of the headstock so much, but thats just nitpicking. So could you give us a round about what you paid for it? Just curious.


----------



## Niilz (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, it is not that easy to explain how much the price for this guitar is.
The exchange course US-dollar to Euro is let's say 1.5 to 1 but the prices for US-made guitars are still exploding here in germany. A '56 Custom Shop Relic Strat costs about 3300,- EUR and a Custom Shop '58 Les Paul (plain top) costs about 3600,-EUR here. (cruel, ist'nt it???)
A Private Stock PRS sells for about 9k to 15k EUR nuts and this sevenstring is PS built (although it doesn't have an eagle inlay on the headstock it is built by the PS team as any one-of PRS guitar...)
Since I work in one of germany's biggest guitar stores (1200 squaremeters just for electric guitars and amps) I have to pay less than a german customer but even more than a US customer for US built instruments.
...but I bought this PRS for a very low price since I am - let's call it "regional endorser" for those guitars (that means, I am not "famous" but still have a positive effect on PRS sales and reputation in northern germany because I play studio-guitars for "bigger" productions).
So I may not tell you what I paid and how the exact conditions are, but to be honest, could'nt afford to spend more than 3500,- EUR/per year for guitars and this is the only guitar I bought in 2007. ;-) 

...and yes, 14k US $ for a used Wes Borland 7-string Custom 22 @ ebay seems to be a little overpriced to me! lol


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice axe, nice guitar  PRS do make some really nice axes, just not for me. I toured two for about a year, played the other guitarists private stock one and while for some people they are the right guitar, I've never got on with them, so went back to abusing ibanezes. THe only PRS I thought was absolutely amazing was the other guys old early 90's maybe late 80's PRS bolt on which was absolutely fantastic playability wise, it really was. So I know what they hype about them is all about.

One thing I would say is get shot of whatever pickups it has in it, and give Bareknuckle Pickups a ring. THe PRS pickups where really not that great considering the rest of the guitar. They're supposed to be wound to match the guitar, but in all honesty either I've played a lot of lemons, or they actually are just no good for anything involving tightness or high gain. Lower gain bluesy/jazz territory, yes, work for that, have that warm wooliness to them. For anything else....

Slap some Bareknuckles in it. High quality guitar deserves high quality pickups. Unless, of course, PRS have actually got their act together.


Still, Nice guitar man


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh, and nice playing by the way, stuff on myspace is cool


----------



## Niilz (Mar 27, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Oh, and nice playing by the way, stuff on myspace is cool



thank you! ;-)

By the way,
I don't have PRS-PUs in that guitar. Those Pickups are slightly heavier (bridge 9,4 k ohms/neck 8,3 k ohms) SH1-7 (4 Conductor) built by Seymour Duncan's Custom Shop. I heard them before an was surprised how amazing they sound in a set-neck-sevenstring. So I ordered this guitar w/ them. It works perfect w/ my Mark IV and sounds great w/ Rectos and non master Marshalls (I use these amps in the studio either for some "Opeth/Chevelle/Tool"ish sounds).
BK-Pickups are great replacements for basswood/bolt-on guitars but in SGish instruments they are a little to "muddy" for my taste.


----------

